
Should .Org domain registry belong to a private firm? - chrisweekly
A few days ago, the ICA asked ICANN to block sale of the .Org registry to a private firm. ^1<p>I think it&#x27;d be a huge mistake. Hopefully ICA&#x27;s resistance will make a difference...<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;domainnamewire.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;11&#x2F;15&#x2F;ica-asks-icann-to-block-org-private-equity-deal-in-damning-letter&#x2F;
======
deogeo
Should _any_ domain registry belong to a private firm? Why should domain
registration be a source of private profit?

